# Heißer Sommer, wie stark sind Teiche beeinflusst



## Lion (25. Juli 2018)

hallo Teichfreunde,
einen super Sommer haben wir, Temperaturen wie man sie nur aus dem Süden kennt.
Aber, wie wirkt sich dieser Sommer auf Eure Teiche aus ?
gibt es Nachteile?  gibt es Vorteile?

 Léon


----------



## samorai (25. Juli 2018)

Nö!
Und danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2018)

Fehlende 100 Kubikmeter Wasser …


----------



## pyro (26. Juli 2018)

Den Nachteil dieses warmen Sommers sehe ich im Herbst... nennt sich Wasserrechnung. Ich hab noch nie so viel Wasser nachfüllen müssen wie in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Dr.J (26. Juli 2018)

Pflanzenfilter kämpft zwar tapfer gegen die Grünalgen. Aber sonst alles im normalen Bereich.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Juli 2018)

Jepp, die Wasserrechnung. Der zweite 1000-l-Tank, den wir letztes Jahr aufstellen, nützt nämlich nix, wenn's kaum regnet. Wobei ich zum Glück keine Fische habe. Bei mir ist das eher ein optisches Problem. Ich wässer halt ab und zu, dass die Flachzone nicht gänzlich trockenfällt. Und bei 14 Kubikmeter maximalem Teich Volumen ist das jetzt auch nicht die Welt. Zum Glück.


----------



## Lion (26. Juli 2018)

genau so geht es mir auch,
benutze wesentlich mehr Teichwasser um Pflanzen zu begießen und zusätzlich natürlich
eine höhere Verdunstung. Bin auch auf die Wasserrechnung gespannt.

Aber den Fischen müsste das ganze doch sehr gefallen, meine Fische sonnen sich am liebsten
Vormittags und gründeln anschließend ohne aufzuhören. Sind also voll aktiv.

Darf ruhig bis Weihnachten so bleiben, und dann noch ein bisschen schöner.

Liebe Grüße
Léon


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juli 2018)

Mir gefällt das warme Wetter, auch den Koi.
Die Kaninchen und der Hund, sind nicht angetan davon, besonder den Kaninchen macht es sehr zu schaffen!

Da mein Dach weiterhin auf dem Teich verweilt, habe ich keinerlei Probleme, die Temperatur zu halten.
Ist dieses Jahr eine Übergangslösung, da der Teich ja demnächst abgerissen und Neu gebaut wird. 

Letztes Jahr, hatte ich aber auch keine Probleme. Ab 24 Grad, greife ich ein und öffne meine  4 Meter Sonnenschirm und wechsle Wasser. 

Garten wird Abends, automatisch Gewässert (Brunnen).


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Juli 2018)

Fülle jede Menge Wasser nach und habe mit Schwebealgen zu kämpfen, ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich bei 14 Stunden voller Sonnenbestrahlung am Tag und 30°C Wassertemperatur..


----------



## RobDust (26. Juli 2018)

Hier ist alle im Lot. Wasser is absolut Kristall bis auf 90cm tiefe. 11 große + weitere 10 kleine haben alle Spaß ! Die Unterwasserpflanzen geben Gas   und heute und morgen 37-38 grad. Komischerweise musste ich noch kein Wasser nachfüllen ... und das obwohl seit bestimmt nem Monat nix mehr runter gekommen ist. Hab hier Halbschatten.


----------



## Lion (26. Juli 2018)

RobDust schrieb:


> Komischerweise musste ich noch kein Wasser nachfüllen ... und das obwohl seit bestimmt nem Monat nix mehr runter gekommen ist. Hab hier Halbschatten.



Ist ja optimal


----------



## breidi (26. Juli 2018)

also bei uns ist das Wasser auch klar bis auf 160cm. Allerdings bekomme ich langsam Grünalgen an den Wänden. Auch der Filtergraben kann nahezu alle 3 Tage geerntet werden. Ist das bei euch ähnlich?

Grüße


----------



## Lion (26. Juli 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das warme Wetter, auch den Koi.
> Die Kaninchen und der Hund, sind nicht angetan davon, besonder den Kaninchen macht es sehr zu schaffen!.



hallo Fabian,
ich kenne mich nicht mit Kaninchen  aus aber irgendwie verständlich.

VG. Léon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2018)

bei mir heißts

alle 2-3 Tage die Pumpe am Brunnen 3h anwerfen um den Teich auf dem momentangen Wasserstand zu halten (15cm unter dem normalen Stand)

pißwarmes Wasser. Seit Mai net mehr unter 25 Grad, z.Z um 30 Grad

das warme Wasser wird nun zusehens grüner

und die Edelkrebse vom letzten Jahr dürften wohl gekocht sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Im Moment 58 Kubikmeter Wasser für dieses Jahr....


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube ich würde bei Euren Temperaturen den Teich zuschütten. Ihr tut mir echt Leid. Wir haben zum Glück bei uns in den Bergen die 30° Marke heuer noch nicht überschritten. Der Teich hat im Moment 24°C

Ist doch kein Vergnügen für Tier und Mensch.

Eventuell einen Indoorteich anlegen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Lion (27. Juli 2018)

Wetter in Deutschland: Die 40-Grad-Marke rückt immer näher .. 
Laut Wetterexperten wird heute der Freitag, 27.7.2018 der bislang heißeste Tag.

Hier kann man erkennen, dass es sehr wichtig ist, die Wasserwerte / Wasserqualität vom
Teich laufend zu kontrollieren so das ein Teich auch solche extreme Wetterlagen gut übersteht
und für unsere Tiere keine Gefahr darstellt. 
Auch sehr wichtig ist hier ein __ Filtersystem, welches noch Luft nach oben hat und genügend
Reserve bietet.

So macht dann ein Teich große Freude und bietet eine tolle Erholungsphase.
Léon


----------



## Lion (27. Juli 2018)

ein toller Einstieg in den Tag


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Wetter in Deutschland: Die 40-Grad-Marke rückt immer näher ..
> Léon



die 40 Grad wurden vor 35 Jahren auch schon überschritten (1983 wurde seit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen bisher die höchste erreichte Temperatur in Deutschland gemessen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Lion (28. Juli 2018)

Fische in der freien Natur sind bei diesen hohen Temperaturen jetzt mehr gefährdet
als unsere Fische in den angelegten quasi künstlichen Teichen.

Fische in Rhein und Seen sind zur Zeit durch die hohen Wassertemperaturen zum sterben bedroht.
Auch ist jetzt die große Gefahr, dass die Gewässer umkippen.

Wir können jedoch bei uns am Teich durch viele Maßnahmen unsere Fische unterstützen, sei es durch Sonnenschutz oder
indem wir dem Teich kaltes Leitungswasser hinzufügen usw., helfen.

Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas gelassener weil ich erkennen kann, dass ein angelegter Teich zwar nicht die Vorteile der freien Natur bietet, aber auch nicht diese Nachteile und somit für die Fische vieleicht besser sein kann.

 Léon


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Juli 2018)

Gestern Abend kam eine Sendung über den "Jahrhundert Sommer 2003" es war erschreckend wie viele Fische in Flüssen und Seen dem Sauerstoffmangel zum Opfer fielen. Durch den niedrigen Wasserstand in den Flüssen hatten die Schiffe nur noch 20 - 30 cm Wasser unter dem Kiel. Die großen Fische wie __ Wels, __ Hecht, __ Aal kamen zu tausenden in die Schiffsschrauben, da sie vom Flachwasser in die tiefere kühlere Fahrrinne wechselten.

Wenn die Hitze noch weiter anhält, und kein Niederschlag kommt wird es dieses Jahr ähnlich werden.


----------



## Lion (30. Juli 2018)

es bleibt wie es ist, man dachte, jetzt kommt Regen, aber wenn ja, dann nur Gebietsweise
und auch nicht viel. 
Wie sieht es bei Euch an den Teichen aus ?


----------



## DbSam (30. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist immer genug und auch kühles Wasser drin und die Fische schwimmen herum.
Aus der Sicht ist alles in Ordnung. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2018)

... wir machen öfter TWW, haben selbstverständlich auch Pumpen zu laufen, Sauerstoffsprudler und sehen zu,
dass wir den Teich beschatten.. die Fische sind putzmunter, verfressen wie eh und je.... und es schaut alles gut.
Letzte Woche erst die Wasserwerte per stick gemessen, alles gut!


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juli 2018)

Immer noch kein Regen, für Mittwoch sind wieder Gewitter gemeldet. Aber ich glaube erst dran wenn es wirklich regnet.


----------



## SteffenFr (30. Juli 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Regen, für Mittwoch sind wieder Gewitter gemeldet. Aber ich glaube erst dran wenn es wirklich regnet.



Kannste eh kniggn. Unterfranken glüht.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juli 2018)

Da gebe ich dir recht, jetzt immer noch 34.2°C


----------



## SteffenFr (30. Juli 2018)

Denke bei uns auch in etwa. Hoffe nicht, dass der große Regen dann kommt, wenn meine Außenanlagen + Teich losgehen sollen.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juli 2018)

Ich hoffe du berichtest schön regelmäßig wenn es mit dem Teich losgeht.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2018)

Upps 34°C jetzt. stöhn .... bei uns haben wir 10°C weniger. 24,0°C eben jetzt.

Kommt ihr überhaupt aus dem Wasser, Roland ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## SteffenFr (30. Juli 2018)

24°C wäre ein Traum. Prognose bei uns für die nächsten 2 Wochen bleibt bei 28-35°C.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Helmut!

War eben gerade noch mal drinnen, vermutlich nicht das letzte mal heute.  Man sucht nur noch Schatten, selbst auf den Grillplätzen ist jetzt Grillen wegen akuter Waldbrandgefahr verboten.


----------



## pyro (31. Juli 2018)

Hier bei mir zog am Samstag ein kurzer aber kräftiger Gewitterschauer mit Hagel durch. Meine Seerosenblätter sind seitdem gelöchert.
Da ich nicht zuhause war, konnte ich den Regenschauer nicht nutzem um den Teich aufzufüllen. Somit bleibt mir nur die Möglichkeit alle 3-4 Tage mit Leitungswasser nachzufüllen.
Im Bereich meiner Flachwasserzone bilden sich nun auch vermehrt Algen die ich regelmäßig mit einem Käscher abfische.

Durch den permanent niedrigen Teichwasserstand ist mein Ufergraben-Moorbeet recht trocken - das gefällt scheinbar den dortigen fleischfressenden Pflanzen nicht. Ich gieße jetzt das Moorbeet täglich mit einer Kanne Regenwasser... solange ich noch was davon habe. Aktuell sind davon noch gut 700 Liter da, allerdings ist bis auf weiteres kein Regen gemeldet, 14h Sonne am Tag, 35 Grad tagsüber und Nachts soll die Temperatur auch nur noch auf 20 Grad abfallen.

Mir selbst macht die Temperatur nicht so viel aus, ich bin vielleicht durch viele Saunagänge etwas abgehärtet. Für die Natur ist es aber heftig. Der Mais rollt schon seine Blätter ein. Heute war ich kurz im Wald, die Grünpflanzen am Boden sind schon zum Teil verwelkt.

Die Waldbrandgefahr ist hier auch sehr gross. Der Wasserpegel der Donau ist sehr nieder, der Schiffverkehr ist schon teils eingestellt.


----------



## Lion (1. Aug. 2018)

wie kommen meine Fische gut durch den Winter ?  
diese Frage kennt, so glaube ich, fast jeder von uns.

Aber ab dem jetzigen 2018 Sommer muss man sich jetzt auch die Frage stellen,
wie kommen meine Fische gut durch den Sommer ?

Was denkt Ihr ?


----------



## Michael H (1. Aug. 2018)

Hallo

Am besten im Wasser .....


----------



## Lion (1. Aug. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Am besten im Wasser .....



ok, schonmal ein guter Tipp,, werde ich machen.
aber
sollen die dann auch im Winter im Wasser bleiben ?


----------



## Küstensegler (1. Aug. 2018)

Bei uns soweit alles klar.
Keine Algen, Wassertemperatur 25° und wir baden wie die Beloppten.
Auch dies Jahr werden wir wohl die paar Kilometer zum
Strand nicht schaffen 

Wir kippen momentan 1.000 Liter/Woche  Leitungswasser in den Teich.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Haggard (1. Aug. 2018)

Ob der nächste Sommer wieder so extrem wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber dennoch sicherlich ein wichtiges Thema. Aber viel mehr als für Beschattung sorgen, weniger füttern, täglich Teil-Wasserwechsel und zusätzlicher Sauerstoffeintrag kann man wahrscheinlich nicht tun. Habe ich etwas vergessen ?

Falls die kommenden Sommer alle so werden, wird man wohl nicht um eine Wasserkühlung herumkommen


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Am besten im Wasser .....


Oder auf dem Grill


----------



## Lion (2. Aug. 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ob der nächste Sommer wieder so extrem wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber dennoch sicherlich ein wichtiges Thema. Aber viel mehr als für Beschattung sorgen, weniger füttern, täglich Teil-Wasserwechsel und zusätzlicher Sauerstoffeintrag kann man wahrscheinlich nicht tun. Habe ich etwas vergessen ?
> 
> Falls die kommenden Sommer alle so werden, wird man wohl nicht um eine Wasserkühlung herumkommen



hallo Haggard,
das sehe ich genau so, sehr gute  Vorsichtsmaßnahmen     
denn falls man bei so extrem heißen Tagen, falls das Wasser umkippt, im Nachhinein aggieren muß, wird das ganze sehr schwierig und könnte somit für manchen Fisch zu spät sein.

Wäre es von Vorteil, die uv c lampe auszuschalten, da diese ja auch schon eine Art Heizung sind
und das Wasser auch aufheitzen?

VG. Léon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Aug. 2018)

naja, ob die nächsten Sommer auch so werden ist abzuwarten

1983 bei dem bisherigen Hitzerekordsommer mit über 40 Grad hieß es auch schon "in 20 Jahren werden das die ganz normalen Sommertemperaturen für Deutschland sein"

was auch gerne vergessen wird:

das Klima hier in Mitteleuropa entspräche eigentlich natürlicherweise dem des heutigen Südeuropas wenn es die letzen 2.000.000 net zwischendurch immer mal wieder die massiven Kälteeinbrüche der Eiszeiten gegeben hätte - und die letzte ist ja auch noch nicht ganz zu Ende gegangen

(vor 200.000 Jahren herrschen hier noch Zustände wie heute in der afrikanischen Savanne)


----------



## Lion (2. Aug. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> naja, ob die nächsten Sommer auch so werden ist abzuwarten
> 1983 bei dem bisherigen Hitzerekordsommer mit über 40 Grad hieß es auch schon "in 20 Jahren werden das die ganz normalen Sommertemperaturen für Deutschland sein"
> (vor 200.000 Jahren herrschen hier noch Zustände wie heute in der afrikanischen Savanne)



hallo Frank,
bin mit Dir einverstanden aber Tatsache ist, dass diese extreme Hitze jetzt aktuell bei uns ist und darum möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen,
dass so etwas nicht ohne Einfluss für unsere Teiche sein kann.
Als erstes müssen wir jetzt mit diesen Temperaturen klar kommen, dementsprechend Vorbeugen und sollte es in den nächsten Jahren auch so werden, dann haben wir ja dann
schon die Erfahrung die wir jetzt lernen. 

Beste aktuelle Beispiele sind die Nachrichten wie zB:  "Weitere Tonne toter Tiere abgeschöpft"  (alleine in Hamburg)

Was wird wenn die Gemeinde sagt, Trinkwasser wird knapp, Bewässerung für Garten und Teiche verboten ?

Für den Winter bereiten wir unsere Teiche doch auch zeitig auf die Winter-Saison vor und nicht erst im Januar, wenn wir
merken, der Teich ist kplt. zugefroren und die Fische hängen schon im Eis.

Denkst Du nicht auch, lieber Frank und auch die anderen, dass wir uns umstellen müssen und auch für solche Hitzerekordsommer anders mit unseren Teichen umgehen müssen als bisher ?

  Léon


----------



## Teich4You (2. Aug. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Was wird wenn die Gemeinde sagt, Trinkwasser wird knapp, Bewässerung für Garten und Teiche verboten ?


Die Versorger schwenken doch schon die weiße Fahne und "bitten" Grünflächen nicht mehr zu bewässern, da der Druck in den Leitungen zu stark abfällt.
Verbieten werden Sie es nicht können.



Lion schrieb:


> Denkst Du nicht auch, lieber Frank und auch die anderen, dass wir uns umstellen müssen und auch für solche Hitzerekordsommer anders mit unseren Teichen umgehen müssen als bisher ?



Ich denke nicht. 
Was willst du denn groß anders machen?


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was willst du denn groß anders machen?


Teich mit 10m tiefe oder gleich in einen Keller 


Aber nur von Hand geschüpt


----------



## Lion (2. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Versorger schwenken doch schon die weiße Fahne und "bitten" Grünflächen nicht mehr zu bewässern, da der Druck in den Leitungen zu stark abfällt.
> Verbieten werden Sie es nicht können.



sie werden es mit Geld-Strafen belegen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht.
> Was willst du denn groß anders machen?



Hier hätte ich gerne deine Vorschläge gelesen.

 Lion


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich würde bei Euren Temperaturen den Teich zuschütten. Ihr tut mir echt Leid. Wir haben zum Glück bei uns in den Bergen die 30° Marke heuer noch nicht überschritten. Der Teich hat im Moment 24°C
> 
> Ist doch kein Vergnügen für Tier und Mensch.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst ....

Das war ernst gemeint, es ist zwar drastisch, aber was willst den machen, wenn uns das Wasser unterm Arsch verdunstet.

LG
Helmut


----------



## lollo (2. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Verbieten werden Sie es nicht können.


Hallo,
na, haben wir alles schon gehabt, da wurde das öffentliche Autowaschen verboten, ist ja jetzt sowieso schon ohne Ölabscheider,
das Gießen wurde verboten und noch einiges mehr.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Aug. 2018)

Ich denke man sollte hier unterscheiden, zwischen Gartenbewässerung und Teichwasser.
Im Teich sind deine Haustiere und die brauchen und zu Frisches Wasser.


----------



## Lion (2. Aug. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst ....
> 
> Das war ernst gemeint, es ist zwar drastisch, aber was willst den machen, wenn uns das Wasser unterm Arsch verdunstet.
> 
> ...



hallo Helmut,
ich muss doch nicht gleich rot oder schwarz sehen und wenn es bei Dir in den Bergen im Winter mehr friert als bei uns, schüttest Du doch
auch nicht deinen Teich zu oder ?
Mir geht es darum, nur darauf Aufmerksam zu machen, dass wir alle bei diesen extrem heißen Tagen auch vielleicht etwas mehr unsere
Teiche beobachten und wie z.B. bei Dir mit 24 Grad Wassertemperatur bist Du auch nicht mehr so weit von diesem Problem (Fische sterben) entfernt.

Für die evtl. Winterprobleme tauschen wir doch auch unsere Erfahrungen aus wie z.B. :
Teichheizung oder Teichabdeckung oder Filter ein oder aus usw.... 

Wie folgender Vorschlag von troll könnte bereits ein Hilfestellung zeigen:



troll20 schrieb:


> Teich mit 10m tiefe oder gleich in einen Keller



Es müssen ja evtl. nicht direkt 10m sein, aber wäre eine gewisse Tiefe schon eine Hilfe ?
Es muß auch nicht sofort ein Keller sein, aber evtl. eine konstante Überdachung ?

Freue mich auf neue Ansätze und Empfehlungen die uns alle helfen können.
VG. Léon


----------



## Digicat (2. Aug. 2018)

Du hast den Indoorteich überlesen ?

Viele bauen sich heute schon einen Teich in den Wintergarten bzw. einen Teil davon. Dieser Teil des Teiches läßt sich abschoten. 
Wenn heiß, Betrieb im Wintergarten und bei normalen Temp. wieder der ganze Teich. Im Winter wieder Betrieb im Wintergarten.

Wäre das für dich denkbar ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Lion (3. Aug. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Du hast den Indoorteich überlesen ?
> 
> Viele bauen sich heute schon einen Teich in den Wintergarten bzw. einen Teil davon. Dieser Teil des Teiches läßt sich abschoten.
> Wenn heiß, Betrieb im Wintergarten und bei normalen Temp. wieder der ganze Teich. Im Winter wieder Betrieb im Wintergarten.
> ...



wäre evtl. eine Lösung für Viele und somit vielen Dank für die gute Idee.

 Léon


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2018)

Das wäre überhaupt keine Lösung für viele. 
Glaube kaum das sich jetzt jeder einen Wintergarten + Teich zimmert.
Von den Kosten auch mal ganz abgesehen.

Flora und Fauna werden sich meiner Meinung nach auf solche Ereignisse einstellen.
Wenn du nun Sorgen um die Fische hast, würde eventuell ein Sauerstoffkonzentrator helfen.

Und wenn es um das Wasser geht....das ist ein Grundpfeiler dieser Gesellschaft.
Es wird keine Verbote geben oder etwaige Strafmaßnahmen.
Es ist auch niemand berechtigt dein Verbrauchsverhalten zu überwachen und daraus Schlüsse zu ziehen.


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2018)

Alles eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage. 
Werden die Niederschläge weiterhin sinken und die Temp gleich bzw. höher ausfallen . Werden auch die Kosten für die Gewinnung von neuen Trinkwasser aus tieferen Quellen und auch die entsprechende Aufbereitung steigen. Daraus folgt das die Preise steigen. Und wenn erstmal der Kubikmetern 50 oder gar 500€ kostet wird das automatisch sich kaum noch einer leisten können, Trinkwasser so zu verschwenden. 
Geschweige zum Spaß sich solch Tiere im Garten zu halten. 
Dann gibt es evtl. noch senken i  denen sich ab und an Regenwasser sammelt aber die fallen dann auch entsprechend schnell wieder trocken.


----------



## Lion (3. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn du nun Sorgen um die Fische hast, würde eventuell ein Sauerstoffkonzentrator helfen.



wäre evtl. auch eine Lösung für Viele und somit vielen Dank für die gute Idee.

 Léon


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> nd wenn erstmal der Kubikmetern 50 oder gar 500€ kostet wird das automatisch sich kaum noch einer leisten können, Trinkwasser so zu verschwenden.



Das sind utopische Preise, die nicht eintreten werden.
Nicht solange genügend Wasser da ist.
Und tatsächlich ist genug da.
Es ist nur nicht kostengünstig das aufzubereiten.
Daher wird es so kommen, dass Trinkwasser teurer wird.
Allerdings noch weit unter den von dir genannten Summen.


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Aug. 2018)

Als meine Koi, würde ich jetzt ungern in unserem Wintergarten oder Carport anbau (Gehege Kaninchen) haben wollen.
Da drin kocht es, obwohl ein automatisches Dach, gleich in der früh, über den WG fährt..


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und wenn es um das Wasser geht....das ist ein Grundpfeiler dieser Gesellschaft.
> Es wird keine Verbote geben oder etwaige Strafmaßnahmen.
> Es ist auch niemand berechtigt dein Verbrauchsverhalten zu überwachen und daraus Schlüsse zu ziehen.



So kann man sich täuschen: https://www.twv-staderland.de/2018/08/03/wichtige-kundeninformationen-03-08-2018/

Die Überwachung und das Nachweisen ist dann trotzdem noch ein anderes Problem.
Über den Zähler nicht machbar.
Die Grundstücke dürfen nicht betreten werden.
Muss man halt zusehen das der Rasen nicht zu grün aussieht und man gut mit dem nachbar kann.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2018)

2003 gabs auch hier in Marburg schon Verbote Leitungswasser zum Rasen sprengen (aber natürlich nur für Privatgärten, net für Fußballvereine die weiterhin ihre Sportplätze Tag und Nacht beregnen durften), Autowaschen und Co. zu verwenden.
Weiterhin galt damals auch das Verbot zur Wasserentnahme aus der Lahn. Nur die Mühle im Nachbarort hatte da noch Glück, sie konnte sich damals noch - weil von sämtlichen späteren Gesetztgebern nie geändert worden - auf ihr altes, im Mittelalter vom Landgrafen eingeräumtes Wasserrecht berufen und sperrte die Lahn folglich 3,5km oberhalb an ihrem Wehr komplett ab um das wenige Wasser der Lahn durch ihren Mühlgraben umzuleiten. Auf 4km lag der Fluß danach für einige Wochen trocken und der Marburger Fischerreiverein mußte in den Restpfützen die Fische einsammeln und weiter flußabwärts zu unterhalb der Wiedereinmündung des Mühlgrabens transportieren.

MfG Frank


----------



## Haggard (3. Aug. 2018)

Ganz ehrlich, tut auch absolut nicht Not seinen Rasen zu bewässern...Gibt aber leider genug Leute, die das trotzdem machen. Der wird so oder so wieder grün, sobald die Regenzeit einsetzt. Hecken, Sträucher, Bäume und Blumen sind natürlich was anderes.


----------



## DbSam (3. Aug. 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Gibt aber leider genug Leute, die das trotzdem machen.


Muss ja nicht aus dem Trinkwassernetz sein, es gibt ja auch Brunnen, Zisternen, etc. 
Pauschalisieren bringt da nichts. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Haggard (3. Aug. 2018)

Ok, da hast Du natürlich Recht, sorry. Ich gehe natürlich von Trinkwasser aus, werden wohl die meisten haben. Wir haben zwar einen Brunnen, aber Zuviel Eisen drin, also Gift für Steine und Mauerwerk, es sei denn man steht auf neue Farbe


----------



## DbSam (3. Aug. 2018)

Die Blumen stehen unter Umständen auf Eisenspuren ...
(In unserem Schichtenwasser konnte ich per Test kein Eisen nachweisen.)

Braun werden unsere Pflanzen nur wenn ich 'Gießverantwortlicher' bin, sagt meine Frau. 
Der Zusammenhang mit Eisen ist mir aus dieser Sicht noch nicht ganz klar. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> es gibt ja auch Brunnen, Zisternen, etc.


So ist es.


----------



## lollo (4. Aug. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> So ist es.


Hallo,
genau, und nicht nur Brunnen bei denen man auf das Wasser warten muß bis es mal da ist, 
sondern Tiefbrunnen bis zu einer Wasserader, dann hat man jetzt auch noch einen grünen Rasen.


----------



## lollo (4. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> So kann man sich täuschen: https://www.twv-staderland.de/2018/08/03/wichtige-kundeninformationen-03-08-2018/


Moin,
und das kann erst nur der Anfang sein, ich erwähnte es doch schon in #47 . Wasser ist das Lebensmittel Nr. 1 und sehr kostbar.
Und wir spüren es doch schon heute was passiert wo das Wasser knapp ist, oder kaum noch etwas gibt.


----------



## Geisy (4. Aug. 2018)

Wo seht ihr nun eigentlich das Problem?
Ich meine das Koi sich bei 27Grad Wasser richtig wohl fühlen. Die Teichpflanzen werden weiter im Wasser stehen und sind bei mir sehr grün.
Durch die Umwälzung mit Pumpen sollte auch genug Sauerstoff da sein.
Das einzige was bleibt ist der Verdunstungsverlust, den wir auffüllen müssen.
Bei mir ca. 3000l pro Tag. Teich liegt in voller Sonne und die Fische zeigen keine Auffälligkeiten.
Wasser hat 28Grad.


----------



## Haggard (4. Aug. 2018)

Also das habe ich zum Karpfen gefunden, sollte sich normal auch mit den Ansprüchen des Koi decken :

Optimale Temperatur wäre 23-28° ab 5,0 mg/l Sauerstoff

eingeschränkt vertragen die auch bei reduzierter Fütterung 29°-30° , darüber hinaus wird´s kritisch

Die Werte habe ich von einer Seite einer Fischzucht und die gaben als Quelle ein Fachbuch an.


----------



## Michael H (4. Aug. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr nun eigentlich das Problem?
> Ich meine das Koi sich bei 27Grad Wasser richtig wohl fühlen. Die Teichpflanzen werden weiter im Wasser stehen und sind bei mir sehr grün.
> Durch die Umwälzung mit Pumpen sollte auch genug Sauerstoff da sein.
> Das einzige was bleibt ist der Verdunstungsverlust, den wir auffüllen müssen.
> ...


----------



## Lion (4. Aug. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr nun eigentlich das Problem?
> Ich meine das Koi sich bei 27Grad Wasser richtig wohl fühlen. Die Teichpflanzen werden weiter im Wasser stehen und sind bei mir sehr grün.
> Durch die Umwälzung mit Pumpen sollte auch genug Sauerstoff da sein.
> Das einzige was bleibt ist der Verdunstungsverlust, den wir auffüllen müssen.
> ...



das Problem kann bei diesen Temperaturen sein:

-die Filter-Biologie bricht zusammen
-durch die Umwälzung mit Pumpen muss nicht unbedingt bei diesen Temperaturen genug Sauerstoff vorhanden sein
-der Verdunstungsverlust ist positiv, falls wir diesen durch kälteres Wasser ausgleichen
-und diverse andere Möglichkeiten.

Mir geht es mit diesem Beitrag ja hauptsächlich darum, Teichfreunde auf die möglichen Probleme
welche so ein extrem heisser Sommer mit sich bringt, aufmerksam zu machen um
vorzubeugen, denn wenn das Wasser bei diesen Temperaturen einmal gekippt ist, dann wird
es sehr schwierig, das wieder hinzukriegen.

Evtl. denken ja auch viele, es ist Sommer und alles ist im Lot. Aber dieser Sommer 2018 ist
schon anders, oder ?

Mit all Euere Vorschläge kann sich dann jeder hier im Forum das heraussuchen was für Ihn passt,
und dieses an seinem Teich einsetzen.

 Léon


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr nun eigentlich das Problem?
> Ich meine das Koi sich bei 27Grad Wasser richtig wohl fühlen. Die Teichpflanzen werden weiter im Wasser stehen und sind bei mir sehr grün.
> Durch die Umwälzung mit Pumpen sollte auch genug Sauerstoff da sein.
> Das einzige was bleibt ist der Verdunstungsverlust, den wir auffüllen müssen.
> ...



Es gibt aber außer Koi auch andere Teichfische ... Viele habe neben Koi auch __ Sterlet im Koiteich als Beispiel.

Deine Aussage wäre richtig wenn wir ein Koi-Forum wären, aber so ....

sonnige Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Geisy (4. Aug. 2018)

Ja Helmut du hast Recht.
Der Stör braucht viel Platz und gerne kälteres Wasser. Ich meine er sollte nur in Teichen gehalten werden die am Grund 10mal so lang sind wie er Ausgewachsen sein kann.
Oft werden sie in viel zu kleinen Teichen gehalten und dann gibt es bei dem Wetter schnell Probleme.
Mein Stör ist ca. 1.7m und zieht gemächlich seine Runden ohne Probleme.


----------



## Lion (4. Aug. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Es gibt aber außer Koi auch andere Teichfische ... Viele habe neben Koi auch __ Sterlet im Koiteich als Beispiel.
> 
> Deine Aussage wäre richtig wenn wir ein Koi-Forum wären, aber so ....
> 
> ...



hallo Helmut,

ich bin genau Deiner Meinung.



Geisy schrieb:


> Ja Helmut du hast Recht.
> Der Stör braucht viel Platz und gerne kälteres Wasser. Ich meine er sollte nur in Teichen gehalten werden die am Grund 10mal so lang sind wie er Ausgewachsen sein kann.
> 
> Oft werden sie in viel zu kleinen Teichen gehalten und dann gibt es bei dem Wetter schnell Probleme..



hallo Geisy,

das ist auch ein Grund und möchte hier wachrütteln, damit es keine Probleme gibt.

vor kurzem habe ich auch gelesen:
" alle __ Sonnenbarsche tot "

Grund: diese extreme Hitze

Also vorbeugen ist besser als heilen und deshalb bin ich auf weitere
gute Empfehlungen von Euch neugierig.

Frage:
Wäre ein Herbst- oder bezw. Frühjahrsfutter jetzt sinnvoll?
Sollte man die UV C Lampe abschalten, um weniger Hitze zu erzeugen?
Könnte man Eiswürfel in den Teich schütten?
Gibt es Kühlanlagen für den Teich?


Ein super schönes Wochenende an unseren schönen Teichen
wünscht Léon


----------



## RobDust (4. Aug. 2018)

Moin Moin. Also algentechnisch ist alles in Butter. Kristall bis zum Grund. Aber wegen der Temperatur mach ich mir auch Gedanken. Mein armer __ barsch  hm Eiswürfel hätte ich tatsächlich genug da. Wenn’s was bringt 

   Das __ Hornkraut geht ab  wie ein Wald .

   Damit bekomm ich wohl nicht die Temperatur raus :-D

   Schmilzt schneller als du gucken kannst


----------



## Phiobus (4. Aug. 2018)

Hey Rob,

Die Anwendung des Thermometers ist falsch. Das musst Du in den "Fischpopo" stecken. 

Mal im ernst, wass willste damit ? Kauf Dir für ein paar € ein richtiges und Du kannst dann sogar die Temperatur ablesen...



Lion schrieb:


> die Filter-Biologie bricht zusammen



Das der Filter stirbt glaub ich nicht. Die Bakkies hätten lieber sogar noch ein paar Grad mehr.


----------



## RobDust (4. Aug. 2018)

Hey hey  

War auch nur n kleiner Spaß ;-) also fürs anzeigen der roastbeef KernTemperatur ideal. Für den Teich bräuchte ich natürlich was anderes.

Aber mal im Ernst, dass Eis war in 10 Sekunden geschmolzen :-(


----------



## pyro (5. Aug. 2018)

Eiswürfel im Teich die in 10 Sekunden schmelzen???

Gerade auf den Kalender geguckt... definiv nicht der 1.4.


Eiswürfel gehören in ein Getränk, bestenfalls Cocktail und wenn die da so schnell schmelzen würden wäre das grausam weil da der Cocktail verwässert und der Geschmack nicht mehr gut ist.


----------



## RobDust (5. Aug. 2018)

In gefühlt 10 Sekunden.... habe nicht auf die Uhr geschaut ging auf jeden Fall sehr schnell..

Wollte damit auch nur die Frage von @Lion überprüfen.

Guten Morgen


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2018)

RobDust schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, dass Eis war in 10 Sekunden geschmolzen :-(


Kleiner Tipp:
Wenn Du das im Winter machst, dann halten die Eiswürfel viel länger. Also wirklich viel länger. 
Da hast Du auch viel länger Freude daran. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (5. Aug. 2018)

RobDust schrieb:


> In gefühlt 10 Sekunden.... habe nicht auf die Uhr geschaut ging auf jeden Fall sehr schnell..
> 
> Wollte damit auch nur die Frage von @Lion überprüfen.
> 
> Guten Morgen



hallo Rob,

finde ich super von Dir und vielen Dank für den Versuch.
 Léon


----------



## Ida17 (5. Aug. 2018)

Moinsen,

das Einzige was ich durch die Temperaturen feststellen kann ist, dass mein Teich grade mal 30cm Sichttiefe hat.
Aber ob es daran liegt, dass er von morgens bis mittags 15 Uhr die Sonne abbekommt oder ob er grade erst angelegt wurde oder die Fische sich durch den Sand wühlen oder oder oder 
Jedenfalls geht es den Tieren gut 

Mein kleiner Teich dagegen ist glasklar und hat die gleichen Temperaturen wie der Große, alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Lion (5. Aug. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> das Einzige was ich durch die Temperaturen feststellen kann ist, dass mein Teich grade mal 30cm Sichttiefe hat.
> Aber ob es daran liegt, dass er von morgens bis mittags 15 Uhr die Sonne abbekommt oder ob er grade erst angelegt wurde oder die Fische sich durch den Sand wühlen oder oder oder
> ...



hallo Ida,
genau wie Du selber hier oben schreibst, spielen hier mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle und die diesjährige
extreme Hitze macht das ganze nicht einfacher.
Falls man dann wie Du das ganze im Auge behält sehe ich aus meiner Sicht dann keine Probleme.
Etwas Geduld, gute Sauerstoff-Werte bei diesen Temperaturen wünscht
Léon


----------



## Lion (7. Aug. 2018)

noch immer "Heißer Sommer"
Heute: 07.08.2018   (bis 38 Grad)

wie haben Eure Teiche diese Temperaturen bis heute überstanden ?

manche Teiche sind schon umgekippt, welche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen sollte man treffen oder sind wichtig, damit das nicht passiert ?


  Léon

ps: ich würde ein Dokument erstellen und alle Vorschläge alphabetisch eintragen oder wie könnte ich das besser machen?


----------



## Teich4You (7. Aug. 2018)

Das Sommerloch ist aber auch echt riesig dieses Jahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2018)

Hi Leon,

bisher hat mein technikfreier Teich die wochenlangen hohen Temperaturen recht gut verkraftet (wie auch schon der ca. halb so große Vorgängerteich im Sommer 2003 und 2006)

die sichtbaren Fische wie die hunderte von __ Moderlieschen zeigen keinerlei auffälligkeiten wie z.B. l uftschnappen ect.. Was die 3 kleinen __ Waller machen weiß ich net, die waren ja auch schon seit Anfang Mai net mehr zu sehen. Jedoch sind in den Teich geworfene Stinte und abgekochte Achatschnecken am nächsten Tag von der Fütterungsstelle meißt verschwunden

Einigen Pflanzen macht die Hitze mehr Probleme

__ Wasserpest ist komplett zerfallen
__ Wasserhahnenfuß ist z.Z auch keiner mehr auszumachen
Tannenwedel sind auch akut am schwächeln (kann da allerdings auch an der weichen, sauren Brühe liegen)
__ Wasserschlauch zerfällt auch zusehens

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das Sommerloch ist aber auch echt riesig dieses Jahr.


 
Hi Florian,

zumindest wurden wenigstens noch keine Krokodile in deutschen Flüssen gesehen, wie die letzen beiden Sommer


----------



## Haggard (7. Aug. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> noch immer "Heißer Sommer"
> 
> 
> ps: ich würde ein Dokument erstellen und alle Vorschläge alphabetisch eintragen oder wie könnte ich das besser machen?



Guck mal bitte ein paar Antworten weiter vorne, da hatte ich mal ein paar Dinge zusammengetragen


----------



## Lion (7. Aug. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> Einigen Pflanzen macht die Hitze mehr Probleme
> 
> ...



hi Frank,
toller und sehr interessanter Beitrag, ist es ok. wenn ich dieses auch als Liste einfüge ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2018)

bei uns wird
-regelmäßig die Temperatur gemessen
- regelmäßig 'warmes' Wasser abgelassen und frisches, kaltes Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt, abends
- durch das quasi 'runterkühlen' der Temperatur geht es den UWW-Pflanzen sehr gut... und damit auch den Fischen
- mehrere Sauerstoff-Sprudler in Betrieb
- 3 Pumpen, die über 2 Bachläufe alle 3 Teiche, miteinander verbinden
-Teichwerte regelmäßig, 1x wöchentlich, messen
- tgl. Fische anschauen, ob sie i.O. sind..... mit der Mehlwürmer-Dose an den Teich und schwupps, kommen alle angeschwommen und man kann sie sich gut anschauen
Bis dato keine Verluste, weder bei den Fischen noch bei den Pflanzen, mehr können wir nicht tun.


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2018)

Vorbildlich .... Eva Maria .... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Lion (9. Aug. 2018)

heute, ein Tag unter 30°, Unwetter wurde angesagt, aber zum Glück bisher nur ein kurzes Gewitter,
etwas Abkühlung tut gut für Mensch und Tier.
Wie sieht es bei Euch so aus ?

Zum Thema = was können wir für unsere Teiche tun, um extrem heiße Phasen gut zu überstehen.
Zum Thema = auch Pflanzen sind betroffen

Falls Ihr noch Tipps habt, für die mancher User bestimmt dankbar ist, dann schreibt dieses bitte und
ich werde die Listen 1mal pro Woche aktualisieren.

Weiterhin viel Spaß und Erholung an den Teichen.
Léon


----------



## Tephrofan (9. Aug. 2018)

ich hätte es mir erheblich schlimmer vorgestellt! Problem? im Gegenteil- mit 28,5°C Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche ideal zum Baden, was wir auch nutzen- Kristallklarer Schwimmbereich und die paar wenigen Fadenalgen im Klärbecken lassen sich rel. einfach mit einem Stecker rausrödeln...Wassermenge? Gut, man kann zusehen wie der Pegel sinkt, schätze mal es fehlen mittlerweile reichlich unter 20cm Niveau, aber es regnet ja hoffentlich bald wieder, und wir können mit unseren Zisternen, die 500m² Dachfläche auffangen mit einem Feuerwehrschlauch anzapfen und fluten. Leitungswasser nur im äußersten Notfall.


----------



## Lion (11. Aug. 2018)

was für ein Sommer,
extremes Wetter, über lange Zeit diese extreme Hitze, wo wir überlegt haben,
kann diese extreme Hitze ein Problem für Fisch und Teichwasser sein oder werden,
und welche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen kann man treffen und jetzt das extreme Gegenteil,
nur noch 12 Grad. 
Auch wenn Regen, dann extreme Niederschläge und man kann
wieder überlegen, wird mein Teich überlaufen und somit wieder eine neue Gefahr
für Teich und Fische.
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?
 Léon


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Aug. 2018)

Wassertemperatur sinkt, Lufttemperatur sinkt, wenn es jetzt auch noch regnen würde wäre alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## center (13. Aug. 2018)

Storie:

War ja nun etwas heiß in letzter Zeit. Da hab ich mir gedacht, wirste mal den Winter Sauerstoff-Sprudler in Teich hängen.
Also wie immer Schlauch über den Rasen und Sprudler in Teich fertig.
Nächsten Morgen war der Schlauch nicht mehr im Teich und schön in 10 bis 20 cm Stücken zerstückelt und im Garten verteilt. Der Sprudler lag auch sonst wo.
Als erstes dachte ich der Rasenrobi ist in der Nacht gefahren. Ist er aber nicht.
Naja, dann wird wohl Kollege Marder (oder Igel?) seinen Spass in Nacht gehabt haben. Drecksbande

Zur WM kam der Marder beim Abendspiel immer um die 90 min rum und sagte mir Guten Nacht.


----------



## goldi_garten (13. Aug. 2018)

Bei uns gedeiht vor allem die Flora, während die Fisch-Faune ganz schön schlapp wirkt


----------



## Lion (13. Aug. 2018)

center schrieb:


> Storie:
> 
> Zur WM kam der Marder beim Abendspiel immer um die 90 min rum und sagte mir Guten Nacht.



schöne Storie, 
bei mir, wenn ich die sehe, laufen immer 2 herum, sind schön anzusehen aber brauchen tue ich die nicht.


----------



## Lion (17. Aug. 2018)

uff..... 
das Wetter hat sich zur Zeit wieder kplt. verändert und somit kehrt wieder etwas Normalität ein.

Ich würde gerne wissen,
- ob Eure Teiche (Wasser) und Fische diese Hitzewelle gut überstanden haben ?
- ist der Rasen wieder grün ?
- und wie ist das Wetter bei Euch ?

VG. Léon


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,



Lion schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen,
> - ob Eure Teiche (Wasser) und Fische diese Hitzewelle gut überstanden haben ?
> 
> Ohne Probleme!
> ...


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Léon,

- ob Eure Teiche (Wasser) und Fische diese Hitzewelle gut überstanden haben ?
Der Teich/die Fische haben nichts von der Hitzwelle bemerkt​- ist der Rasen wieder grün ?
Welcher Rasen? ​- und wie ist das Wetter bei Euch ?
Finde den Unterschied: 

Anfang der Woche: schwülwarm & trocken
Heute: schwülwarm & trocken
Richtig, ich bin heute 5 Tage älter und kein bisschen weiser. ​
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lars 75 (17. Aug. 2018)

Bei diesen Temperaturen gibt es einen Wasserverlust bis ca 8 mm pro Tag. Wassertemperatur schwankt um die 20 Grad. Die Hälfte der Oberfläche ist mit einem Sonnensegel beschattet. Aufgefüllt muss mit Leitungswasser. Ist aber kein Thema da nur kleines 1000l Becken.

Ein paar Gießkannen werden jeden Abend noch zusätzlich für den Garten entnommen. Ist sozusagen dann immer ein Teilwasserwechsel.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> das Wetter hat sich zur Zeit wieder kplt. verändert


Wie , wo , wann.
Hab ich was verpasst


----------



## koichteich (17. Aug. 2018)

Moin, den Fischen geht es supi.
Ich hatte an den schwersten Tagen ein Sonnensegel gespannt. WT lag seitdem bei Max. 26° . Vorher knapp unter 30 Grad. 
Wie gesagt, den Fischi's geht es super. 
Der Rasen kommt langsam wieder.
Also alles gut soweit. 
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Lion (18. Aug. 2018)

also bei uns hat es in der Woche an 2 Tagen relativ gut geregnet und die
Temperaturen liegen soeben bei 20 Grad, die Sonne scheint und ein leichter Wind weht,
also wieder perfektes Wetter.
Der Rasen hat sich auch schon gut erholt und den Fischen geht es gut.
Werde somit das Wochenende voll genießen.
Beste Grüße
Léon


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2018)

Luft 26°, Wasser 27°, weiterhin kein Regen in Sicht  also sind wieder 3000 Liter Wasser durch den Teich zum Rasensprenger gewandert


----------



## Lion (20. Aug. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Luft 26°, Wasser 27°, weiterhin kein Regen in Sicht  also sind wieder 3000 Liter Wasser durch den Teich zum Rasensprenger gewandert



hallo René,
hier kann man sehr schön die Veränderungen erkennen, wie extrem die Wetterlagen auf kurze Distanzen unterschiedlich sind. 
Somit wird auch jeder Teichinhaber, falls es so bleibt, mit diesen Extremen zu kämpfen haben wie zB.: 
-extreme Hitze,  Wasser für die Tiere zu warm
-Überschwemmungen, Tiere werden weggeschwommen, Krankheiten werden durch das Wasser übertragen,
-stärkere Winter, die bekannten Probleme

Müssen wir Vorkehrungen für unsere Teiche treffen?

 Léon


----------



## Lars 75 (20. Aug. 2018)

Von der Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgehend wird sich eine solche Dürre wie nun in 2018 nicht so schnell wiederholen.

Wenn ich meine Meinung äußern darf finde ich gerade das Draußen und die Wetterabhängigkeit spannend, auf die Gegebenheiten reagieren und sehen, wie sich das Biotop über das Jahr verändert.

Ansonsten ist ein Aquarium vor äußeren Einflüssen sicher - nun wer es will...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2018)

Ob sich was ändert oder nicht verät uns nicht das Licht, nur die Zeit .
Und wenn ich dann wieder an die Gegensätzlichkeit Denke,  wird mir Angst und Bange. Winter mit wochenlangen Temperaturen unter -20° und Eisdecken von einem Meter oder Schnee bis 1,5Meter hoch und das in Berlin


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Aug. 2018)

Hör bloß auf, Leon startet dann einen neuen Thread: "Kalter Winter - wie stark werden eure Teiche beeinflusst"  

Hier wird dann über die passende Heizung und Abdeckung gesprochen..


----------



## samorai (20. Aug. 2018)

Was ist mit Euch denn los?
Zu viel Sommer gehabt um jetzt schon über den Winter zu debattieren?

Ich arbeite ja an einen See und seit ungefähr 3 Jahren kann man gut  erkennen wie sich die Natur gegen die ansteigenden Temperaturen im Wasser hilft.
Das __ Hornkraut (ein Sauerstoff Produzent) wächst bis zu 40m in den See hinein.
Trotzdem reicht es nicht aus und einige Fische sterben.
Jetzt schon auf den Winter zu deuten finde ich etwas übertrieben.


Aber schreibt Leute schreibt, was jetzt an Sommer Beiträge rein kommt hatten wir sonst im Winter.


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo
Ich weiß auch nicht wo euer Problem ist .
Meiner Meinung nach , und das ist jetzt nur meine Meinung , kann ein Koi oder __ Goldfisch sehr wohl mit 28 Grad + und genauso mit unter - 4 Grad umgehn auf einer längeren Zeit .
Sonst hätten wir hier viel mehr gelesen das es in einigen Teichen zum total Ausfall gekommen ist . 
Hatte bei mir im Teich auch 2 Wochen um die 28 Grad und eine Woche sogar ohne Filterrung und hatte keinen einen Ausfall. Ok er gab jeden Abend Wasserwechsel , aber das hat denke ich mal sogut wie jeder gemacht dieses Jahr bei der Hitze . Was nächstes Jahr kommt werden wir sehn . 
Dieses Jahr war es nun mal gut Warm , vor 2 Jahren hatten wir sogut wie keinen Winter . Tja was soll‘s , die Tiere stellen sie da schon drauf ein . Zu sehr Verhetscheln muß man seine Fische ja auch nicht .

Ansonsten hab ich schon Angst wenn es jetzt schon losgehn mit solchen Themen , obwohl ihr bei dem Schönen Wetter ja noch raus dürft ihn eure Gärten zu spielen . Was kommt denn dann erst im Winter ....


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2018)

Ich wollt doch nur zu Ausdruck bringen, das ich mir um die unwegsamkeiten des Winters mehr Sorgen mache als um die die des Sommers , sorry wenn das falsch rüber gekommen ist


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo
Ach + 1 Grad im Winter machen mir auch kein Kopfzerbrechen....


----------



## pyro (21. Aug. 2018)

Ich war am Wochenende in Genderkingen - das ist grob bei Donauwörth. Dort ist das Gras auf der Wiese grün, der Mais ist ebenfalls grün... nur 80 KM entfernt.

Hier bei mir wurde in den letzten Tagen das was vom Mais über ist gehäxelt. Von der Farbe Grün war da nichts mehr zu sehen. In den letzten Tagen macht nach und nach der Hopfen schlapp - er verdirrt, wird welk und kann teils nicht mehr geerntet werden...

Vor einer Woche, am Montag 13.8. hat es hier bei mir das letzte Mal und bisher das einzige Mal im August geregnet, ca. 8 Liter je qm. Ich war bis auf eine kleine Notreserve absolut leer und hab versucht so viel Regenwasser wie nur möglich aufzufangen für den Garten, den Teich und insbesondere für meine fleischfressenden Pflanzen.
Aktuell hab ich noch genügend Gießwasser für meine Fleischfresser - der nächste Regen ist für kommenden Samstag gemeldet.

Im Teich muss ich aber morgen auffüllen - ich vermute da fehlen gute 2000 Liter. Auch diverse kleine Bäume und Sträucher deren Wurzelwerk nicht so tief reicht müssen neben den Gemüsepflanzen versorgt werden. 

Ich dusche seit fast 6 Wochen nur noch im Garten - meine mobile Gartendusche wandert jeden 2. Tag an eine andere Rasenstelle so hat der Rasen wenigstens ein kleines bisschen Wasser - braun ist er dennoch zu 90%.


Wenn der Winter auch so Niederschlagsarm wird wie der Sommer... dann gibt es gar keinen Schnee.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Aug. 2018)

Auch ich war am Wochenende unterwegs, wie @pyro  schon schreibt sieht es sehr unterschiedlich aus. Mal grasgrün, aber auch viel vertrocknet, bei uns hat es seit Anfang Mai max. 10 l/m² geregnet, dementsprechend sieht es auch aus. Auch bei uns wird der Mais gehexelt und untergepflügt.

In Nachbargemeinden die stellenweise keine 6 km entfernt liegen gab es mehrere Gewitter mit 30 - 40 l/m² so unterschiedlich kann das sein. Der Rasenmäher steht seit Mai unbenutzt im Schuppen, und Regen ist weiterhin nicht in Sicht.


----------



## center (21. Aug. 2018)

Bei uns steht der Mais auch mal grün, mal braun, kein 1 km auseinander.
Aber das liegt auch daran, der eine gießt kräftig der andere nicht.
Und dann kommt das was mich aufregt. Die Bauern die nicht gießen, schreien nach Geld. 
Und die die gießen???
Haben hohe Wasser etc. Ausgaben und bekommen nix.
Die "Faulen" werden noch belohnt. 

Aber vielleicht erzähle ich auch nur gefährliches Halbwissen.


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2018)

Auf alle Fälle ist das Klima in Umbruch. Über das sollten wir, die Gesellschaft, uns Gedanken machen.
Jeder Einzelne kann dazu beitragen.

Statt hochgezüchteter Koi-Teiche Naturteiche mit Besatz ohne Stromverbrauch. Auch Schwimmteiche lassen sich ohne Strom hervorragend händeln. 
Alles eine Sache der Teichplanung/Anlage mit vielen Repositionspflanzen und größenangepaßter Pflanzzonen. 

Der Stromverbrauch ist einer der Klima-Veränderer. Gerade ihr in D mit Euren Kohlekraftwerken.
Natürlich gehören auch der Flugverkehr und die Meeres-Schifffahrt auch dazu. Genauso wie der Tourismus.
In vielen Städten heizen gerade die Klimageräte die Städte noch mehr auf. Auf das notwendigste reduziert geht es doch auch. Krankenhäuser, Geriatriezentren und Altenheime sollten diese Klimageräte einsetzen dürfen, aber sonst fällt mir jetzt keine sinnvolle Nutzung dafür ein.

Klima geht uns alle an, auch über Grenzen hinweg.

Leider ist es schon 5 nach 12.

LG
Helmut


----------



## tosa (21. Aug. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Jeder Einzelne kann dazu beitragen.


Da hast Du Recht



Digicat schrieb:


> Der Stromverbrauch ist einer der Klima-Veränderer.


Tja, ich produziere mehr Strom als ich an all meinen Abnahmestellen verbrauche, dazu wird dieser dann auch noch für die Nacht gespeichert. Seit Mai habe ich insgesamt für meinen Teich und Haus nur 30kwh zukaufen müssen. Aber im gleichen Atemzug über eine andere Anlage 35000kwh für kleines Geld verkaufen müssen.


----------



## lollo (22. Aug. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gerade ihr in D mit Euren Kohlekraftwerken.


ja Helmut,
all das habt ihr ja nicht, denn bei euch kommt der Strom ja aus der Steckdose, und ist in euer Land importiert worden. 
Aber du wirst bestimmt mit bekommen haben, dass es hier keinen Steinkohlebergbau mehr gibt, das letzte Bergwerk schließt
Ende des Jahres, und auch bei der Braunkohle gibt es Veränderungen.

Was nützen Insellösungen einzelner Länder, hier muß die gesamte Welt mitspielen, aber da sind wir weit von entfernt,
solange es Länder gibt die es nicht interessiert, und sogar aus internationale Abkommen aussteigen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Aug. 2018)

center schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht erzähle ich auch nur gefährliches Halbwissen


Warum erzählst du"s dann überhaupt, wenn dir klar ist, dass es nix taugt? 



Digicat schrieb:


> Gerade ihr in D mit Euren Kohlekraftwerken


Die soviel Strom produzieren, dass wir ihn EU-weit verkaufen müssen , bestimmt auch nach A. Das wird noch lustig, sollte die aktuelle Regierung den Kohleausstieg doch noch angehen (allerdings bin ich da sehr pessimistisch). Ansonsten stimme ich dir aber vollumfänglich zu.

Das Wasserproblem muss ich zukünftig in den Griff kriegen. Entweder Teich nochmal anpassen (was bei Beton schwierig ist) oder den Weg aufgraben und nochmal 2 m³ Wasserspeicher versenken oder...?. . Immer Leitungswasser ist jedenfalls keine Dauerlösung. Und ab und an regnen sollte es schon um die Speicherkapazität auch voll zu kriegen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Aug. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Was nützen Insellösungen einzelner Länder, hier muß die gesamte Welt mitspielen, aber da sind wir weit von entfernt,
> solange es Länder gibt die es nicht interessiert, und sogar aus internationale Abkommen aussteigen.


Man kann aber auch nicht warten, bis der letzte mitmachen will und aufhört, die Verantwortung von sich wegzuschieben. Gerade in Sachen Trumpel zeigen einzelne Bundesstaaten, dass sie auch ohne ihn weiter machen mit Klimaschutz, auch auf internationaler Ebene. An denen, die nicht aufgeben, sollte man sich orientieren, nicht an den Verzagten oder den Leugnern.


----------



## lollo (22. Aug. 2018)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> An denen, die nicht aufgeben, sollte man sich orientieren, nicht an den Verzagten oder den Leugnern.


Moin,
ich meine, wir sind da in unserem Land doch gut positiv mit dabei, nur die, die nicht aufgeben in der Welt, haben leider dabei nicht die Mehrzahl.
Beispiele werden uns doch täglich in den Medien vorgeführt.


----------



## Lion (22. Aug. 2018)

eine schöne und gute Aussage von Prof. Harald Lesch sagt doch alles,
"Wir haben nur 1mal unsere Erde"
"Der einzige Ort, wo wir leben können."

Wie wird diese von Menschen behandelt, denken diese Leute nicht an Morgen?
Das Prinzip ist doch ganz einfach, wenn ich meinen Nutzgarten nicht anlege und
pflege, habe ich auch nichst, was ich ernten kann.



Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch nicht warten, bis der letzte mitmachen will und aufhört, die Verantwortung von sich wegzuschieben..



genau so denke ich auch und ob Insellösung oder........, jeder Beitrag ist schonmal ein guter Anfang.
Hoffentlich denken demnächst auch mal unsere Regierende ein wenig weiter als nur im 4 Jahrestakt.

Packen wir's an, es gibt viel nachzuholen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Aug. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> ich meine, wir sind da in unserem Land doch gut positiv mit dabei,


Das war mal. Inzwischen verzagt unsere Regierung ja und behauptet, die Ziele zur Reduktion des CO2-Ausstoßes wären jetzt leider nicht mehr erreichbar, während RWE noch schnell die letzte Braunkohle unter dem Hambacher Forst rausholen will http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...iger-streit-um-tagebau-hambach-a-1224180.html Das wird gelinde gesagt spannend.


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2018)

Solange wie man in D als Stromsparer oder klein Produzent bestraft wird mit entweder höheren Einkaufkosten oder aber mit minimalem Einspeiseerstattungen zeigt unser "Regierung" wie ernst es ihr ist und das sie lieber die Taschen sich füllen lassen als irgend etwas zu ändern .


----------



## pyro (23. Aug. 2018)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Warum erzählst du"s dann überhaupt, wenn dir klar ist, dass es nix taugt?
> 
> 
> Die soviel Strom produzieren, dass wir ihn EU-weit verkaufen müssen , bestimmt auch nach A. Das wird noch lustig, sollte die aktuelle Regierung den Kohleausstieg doch noch angehen (allerdings bin ich da sehr pessimistisch). Ansonsten stimme ich dir aber vollumfänglich zu.
> ...




Österreich hat aufgrund der Lage in den Alpen viele Wasserkraftwerke was auch gut ist. ... VIEL besser als auf jedes Hausdach Solarplatten zu nageln und tausende Quadratkilometer Land/Natur mit Solarplatten vollzupflastern. Dieser Hype geht mir, insbesondere wenn man Gebäude "hindreht" damit es perfekt für Solar ist oder ungleiche Dachhälften macht, inzwischen zu weit.


Zu den Wassertonnen:
Ich hab hier bei mir knapp 1500 Liter Regenwasserspeicher. Wenn es kaum regnet hilft mir der nix. Ich will gar nicht wissen was ich dieses Jahr schon Leitungswasser in den Teich laufen ließ... definitv 5-stellig.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Aug. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Österreich hat aufgrund der Lage in den Alpen viele Wasserkraftwerke was auch gut ist. ...


Stimmt. Hat aber auch seine Grenzen, weil es auch Landschaft verbraucht und wenn die Gletscher verschwinden, verschwindet auch das Wasser. Dann ruft der Berg nicht mehr, sondern kommt gleich im nächsten Dorf vorbei ... 
Auch hier hilft nur Energieverbrauch reduzieren und damit CO2 einsparen.
Kann übrigens jeder selbst nachrechnen, wo er-sie da noch Potential hat http://www.uba.co2-rechner.de/de_DE/


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2018)

Bei uns hier in den Bergen ist es erträglich. Noch kein Tag mit einer Überschreitung der 30°C Marke.

Also Hitze ist noch kein Thema.

Der Teich ist klar

  
Rechts das Kabel liegt auf ca. 2,3m.

@ Beate: leider ist dein Rechner auf Deutschland bezogen. Aber ist trotzdem aufschlußreich.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Aug. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Noch kein Tag mit einer Überschreitung der 30°C Marke.


*Neid*, wobei ab heute soll's gewittern und dann merklich abkühlen. Ich träum schon von Teilwasserwechsel 




Digicat schrieb:


> : leider ist dein Rechner auf Deutschland bezogen. Aber ist trotzdem aufschlußreich


Stimmt. Aber größtenteils sind die zu Grunde liegenden Daten ja auf EU-Definitionen/-verordnungen basierend, vermute ich mal. Und große Unterschiede im Lebensstil und standart von Östereichern und Deutschen gibt's ja wohl eher nicht. Die großen Konzerne, die unser Konsumverhalten bedienen (und steuern) ob jetzt im Supermarkt, im Tourinsmus, Klamotten, Elektrogeräte usw. agieren eh europa- und weltweit.


----------



## Lion (23. Aug. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Solange wie man in D als Stromsparer oder klein Produzent bestraft wird mit entweder höheren Einkaufkosten oder aber mit minimalem Einspeiseerstattungen zeigt unser "Regierung" wie ernst es ihr ist und das sie lieber die Taschen sich füllen lassen als irgend etwas zu ändern .



hallo René,
genau da liegt das Problem, wenn ich etwas positives für die Umweltprobleme tue, werde ich bestraft statt belohnt
und hier kann man leider sehr gut erkennen, daß die Regierende mit Industrie kein Interesse haben.
Wie hier in den Beiträgen geschrieben, gibt es mehrere Lösungen, sei es durch Wasserkraft, Windenergie,
Solar usw um somit die schlechten Umwelt-Werte zu verbessern und man könnte für jedes Gebiet die
individuelle Lösung ausführen. 
Die Regierende denken ja auch, wir das Folk sind doch dumm und meinen, sie könnten uns die Märchen
weiter erzählen und verkaufen, wundern sich aber, wenn sie nicht mehr gewählt werden (lustig)

Machen wir weiter, es kann nur besser werden.


Léon


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2018)

Mit meinem Bild wollte zeigen das es auch ohne großen techn. Aufwand geht, klare Teiche hinzubekommen. Einzig, wie das Kabel zeigt habe ich einen kleinen Swim-Skimmer von Oase in Betrieb. Wegen der Pollen (Wattebauschen) der Weide. Müßte ich nicht, ist nur ein optischer Makel.

Es ist wie überall, Überfluß tut nicht gut. Ob Koi oder __ Goldfisch. An den Teich*) angepaßter Besatz, dann funktionierts auch ohne Technik. Aber der Mensch ist ein Sammler und bekommt nie genug. 

*) Der Teich sollte mindestens 1/3 besser 1/2 Fläche des Teiches bewachsenen Zonen haben. Von Unterwasserpflanzen bis mehrheitlich Repositionspflanzen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> *) Der Teich sollte mindestens 1/3 besser 1/2 Fläche des Teiches bewachsenen Zonen haben. Von Unterwasserpflanzen bis mehrheitlich Repositionspflanzen.


Das musst aber dann den Fischen sagen, die immer wieder alles rausreißen und hächseln


----------



## Teichfreund77 (23. Aug. 2018)

Ich denke das wir das Klima noch in den Griff Kriegen würden und auch das überschüssige Co2 können wir ohne viel Aufwand binden.
Technisch oder Finanziell ist das alles kein Problem, es ist nur nicht gewollt.

Es gibt auch keine wirklichen Probleme beim Netzausbau, wie uns die Politik weiß machen will.
Zur Zeit möchte die Regierung keinen Ökostrom in Süddeutschland und wenn das letzte AKW abgeschaltet werden soll kann man dann sagen die Netze sind noch nicht Fertig wir müssen noch X AKW laufen lassen oder Kohle Kraftwerke.

Wer die Möglichkeit hat sollte sich so unabhängig machen wie es geht, nur das Spart wirklich Ressourcen und auch Geld.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wer die Möglichkeit hat sollte sich so unabhängig machen wie es geht, nur das Spart wirklich Ressourcen und auch Geld.


... wenn man den Fokus etwas erweitert: 
Wenn das viele so machen, werden in Summe dann wirklich Ressourcen gespart? ​
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (23. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Carsten,
ich würde sagen Ja, wenn viele eine z.b PV Anlage hätten würden Sie im schnitt ca 30% weniger Strom aus Kohle, Atom, Mais oder Erdgas verbrauchen.

Vor ein paar Tagen haben  wir unsere Ressourcen für dieses Jahr aufgebraucht  und jetzt verbrauchen wir die unserer Kinder und Enkel.


----------



## tosa (23. Aug. 2018)

tja, und das rieche ich derzeit den ganzen Tag.....

https://www.berliner-zeitung.de/ber...ch-50-kilometer-vor-berlin-rasch-aus-31156440


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2018)

Ich rieche Gewitter Luft. 
Und sie zieht in deiner Richtung.


----------



## tosa (23. Aug. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich rieche Gewitter Luft.Anhang anzeigen 202134
> Und sie zieht in deiner Richtung.



wird kaum reichen, inzwischen sind 3 Ortschaften evakuiert und >300 Hektar brennen. Und wie üblich haben wir wieder mal Munition im Wald liegen. Ich frage mich echt langsam wann man die dort mal rausholen will. Ah ja, Löschflugzeuge gibt es ja auch nicht in Deutschland. Ich glaube die waren zu teuer.


----------



## pyro (24. Aug. 2018)

@Digicat: Ich habe auch einen techniklosen Teich und bin mit dem Wasser sehr zufrieden... die vielen Tiere in und am Teich sind scheinbar auch zufrieden. Einzig durch die starke und lange Sonneneinstrahlung und die hohen Temperaturen zeigt sich dieses Jahr ein vermehrtes Algenwachstum im Flachwasserbereich sowie an manchen Stellen eine anhäufung brauner Schwebeteilchen. An den tiefen Stellen des Teichs mit weniger Sonneneinstrahlung und Abschattung durch Seerosenblätter oder Krebsscheren ist das Wasser glasklar.


@Lion: Es gäbe soooo viele Dinge die unsere werten Politiker ohne viel Diskussion und Arbeit sofort umsetzen könnten... aber scheinbar gibt es da "unsichtbare" Kräfte die davon abhalten.
Warum muss z.B. jeder von uns für Heizöl, für Benzin oder Diesel einen grossen Steueranteil bezahlen - Kerosin, Flugbenzin hingegen ist steuerfrei und die meisten Flüge auch noch Mehrwertsteuerfrei.
Aufgrund dieser Tatsache ist für mich eine Autofahrt an den Chiemsee teurer wie ein Billigflug nach Mallorca. Beim Billigflug nach Mallorca setze ich aber so viel CO2 frei da könnte ich wohl ein halbes Jahr mit dem Auto fahren...


... zum Thema brennen: Leider hab ich keine so gute Digicam bzw. mit dem Handy bekomm ich das nicht aufs Bild. ca. 12 KM von mir entfernt ist eine grosse Raffinerie. Scheinbar fahren die gerade eine Anlage runter aufgrund einer Störung oder was weis ich - seit 19.30 Uhr fackeln die ab und zwar derart das es draussen aussieht wie ein flackernder Sonnenuntergang... 12 KM weit entfernt und dennoch sind bei mir die Wolken am Himmel orange, jetzt, um 1:27 Uhr!!


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Aug. 2018)

tosa schrieb:


> Und wie üblich haben wir wieder mal Munition im Wald liegen. Ich frage mich echt langsam wann man die dort mal rausholen will


Soll ja noch aus Weltkriegszeiten stammen, hört man. Berlin war ja heftig umkämpft. Also hat's schon die DDR nicht gebacken bekommen (oder hat womöglich noch was dazu fallen lassen), danach die "blühenden Landschaften" ... Wenn die Rauchschwaden über Berlin ziehen, vielleicht wachen dann mal ein paar auf.

Wobei es für den betroffenen Wald womöglich "nur" der dramatische Schlusspunkt eines langen Sterbens ist? Unterbewuchs, der abgestorben ist, Rinde, die grad so von den Bäumen fällt, die Dürre in Brandenburg geht ja schon fast das ganze Jahr. Wie auch immer, sowas ist beklemmend und fürchterlich und ich drück euch die Daumen, dass schnell gelöscht ist und die Munition endlich geräumt wird.


----------



## troll20 (24. Aug. 2018)

Ja Beate, das sind Kampfmittelreste aus 1. , 2. Weltkrieg und von den sowjetischen Besatzern (Befreiern) und man findet sogar manchmal irgend welche Sachen aus dem 30 jährigen Krieg aber psst nicht weiter sagen. Die Beräumung würde wahrscheinlich so viele Milliarden verschlingen da traut sich niemand ran.
Sieht man auch an Städten wie Potsdam oder Oranienburg, hier wird nur beräumt was bei Bauarbeiten auffällt und stört.
Denn da liegen soviele 10000 Tonnen in bis zu 20 Meter Tiefe .
Wer soll das beräumen?
Ist halt nur blöd wenn es mal brennt und keiner zum löschen gehen will, was ich verstehen kann .


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Aug. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Beate, das sind Kampfmittelreste aus 1. , 2. Weltkrieg und von den sowjetischen Besatzern (Befreiern) und man findet sogar manchmal irgend welche Sachen aus dem 30 jährigen Krieg aber psst nicht weiter sagen


Und womöglich noch die Pfeilspitzen eiszeitlicher Jäger oder frühmittelalterlicher Slawen und Germanen 
Aber warum darf man das nicht weitersagen? Wegen der Raubgräber? Wenigstens die bleiben jetzt eh weg.


troll20 schrieb:


> Beräumung würde wahrscheinlich so viele Milliarden verschlingen da traut sich niemand ran


Für mich hätte sich Tosas Betrag so angehört, als wäre eine Räumung grundsätzlich möglich würde aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht durchgeführt. Deine Antwort zeichnet jetzt aber ein klarere Bild und ich meine, die Situation ist jetzt soooo ungewöhnlich nicht. Die letzten Kriege haben Spuren hinterlassen, die allen Wiederaufbau zum Trotz nicht einfach so "verschwinden" , auch in tausend Jahren nicht, das wird jeder Archäologe gerne bestätigen.


troll20 schrieb:


> Sieht man auch an Städten wie Potsdam oder Oranienburg, hier wird nur beräumt was bei Bauarbeiten auffällt und stört.


Nicht nur dort, erst die Tage müssten 18000 Ludwigshafener ihre Wohnungen vorübergehend verlassen. Passiert "ständig" und hat natürlich mit Baumaßnahmen zu tun, aber auch damit, dass inzwischen die historischen alliierten Luftbilder freigegeben sind und systematisch zur Blindgängersuche ausgewertet werden. Der Kampfmittelräumdienst hat auf jeden Fall gut zu tun.

Auch im Westen waren ganze Landstriche heiß umkämpft, nach dem Krieg wurden teilweise ganze Dörfer geräumt und zu Truppenübungsplätzen umfunktioniert und obwohl heute teilweise wieder zugänglich, sollte man tunlichst nicht von den geräumten und markierten Wegen abweichen. Man kann das auch positiv sehen: solche Gebiete taugen als Natur- und Landschaftsschutzgebiet wie als Mahnmal gegen Nationalismus und Krieg gleichermaßen. Nur im Brandfall wirds halt schwierig.

Mein "Appell an Berlin" bezog eh auf verstärkten Klimaschutz und nicht auf aufwendige Munitionsräumung im Wald.

Und @ Thema
Jetzt regnets endlich mal. Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber könnte deutlich mehr sein.


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2018)

Gestern hat es bei uns wieder 40l/m² geregnet und die Temp. ist auf 18°C abgekühlt. Jetzt hat es gerade 15,9°C ... und es tröpfelt ganz leicht.

Endlich wieder normale Temperaturen. Man fühlt sich gleich agiler und nicht so lustlos. 

Ach ja, der Teich ist ja auch noch da, es hat sich für ihn nix verändert. Alles wie es war. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Teichfreund77 (25. Aug. 2018)

Bei uns ist es heute ähnlich wie bei dir Helmut, haben zur Zeit 17 Grad und immer mal wieder leichter Regen.
In der Nacht hat es durch geregnet, zum Glück.
Morgen soll es bei max. 19 Grad 9 Stunden Sonne geben.

So lass ich mir das gefallen.

Schönes Wochenende

Sven


----------



## troll20 (25. Aug. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Endlich wieder normale Temperaturen. Man fühlt sich gleich agiler und nicht so lustlos.


Also irgendwie kommt so langsam die Winterschlafmotivation durch


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Aug. 2018)

Ja, ich fühle mich schon den ganzen Tag so müde. Das liegt sicherlich daran das meine Frau heute morgen zur Verwandschaft gefahren ist. Sie hat mir eine Liste gegeben was ich heute so alles im Garten erledigen sollte, bis jetzt konnte ich noch nichts abhaken.

Aber ich habe eine Idee, ich werde den Regenmesser füllen und ihr sagen das man den ganzen Tag nicht raus konnte.


----------



## DbSam (25. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> bis jetzt konnte ich noch nichts abhaken.


Ist ja fast wie bei mir, außer: Großes aufatmen, die Technik läuft wieder. like

Merke:
Kaffee macht erst dann richtig wach, wenn man ihn morgens über den Laptop schüttet. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie kommt so langsam die Winterschlafmotivation durch



Morgen soll es bis 1600 Höhenmeter herunter schneien. Der Schneeberg wird endlich wieder seinem Namen gerecht.

  

So gesehen liegst garnicht falsch ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (25. Aug. 2018)

Irgendwie ein schönes Foto. 
Da stimmt zwar nichts, aber vielleicht genau deswegen. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Mein unbeweglicher Teich hat von den letzten kalten Tagen nicht so viel mitbekommen.
Wenn das aber mit den Temperaturen so weiter geht, da muss ich schnellstens das Außenthermometer integrieren. Dann wird der Plätscherstein automatisch abgeschaltet wenn die Luft kühler als das Wasser und die Wassertemperatur unter 20°C ist. Irgendwie so jedenfalls ...


----------



## tosa (26. Aug. 2018)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Wenn die Rauchschwaden über Berlin ziehen, vielleicht wachen dann mal ein paar auf.


die merken das erst wenn die eigene Bude brennt!



troll20 schrieb:


> Die Beräumung würde wahrscheinlich so viele Milliarden verschlingen da traut sich niemand ran.


jepp, es gibt aber schlechtere Investitionen, siehe BER mit Erweiterungsbau. Humboldtforum ach Gott, was könnte die Liste lang werden....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Aug. 2018)

man merkt es wird Herbst

um 21.00 ist finster, heute Früh nur 4 Grad

aber immer noch keinen ordenrlichen Regen hier, die Schlechtwetterfront ist hier wieder durchgezogen ohne mehr als 3 l fallen zu lassen (im großen Teich fehlen nach 2 Wochen Krankhausaufthalt 25cm, der Amphibientümpel war sogar fast komplett ausgetrocknet)

ach ja, Teichbelüftung. Im BoGa haben sie auch schwere Geschütze aufgefahren



MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Aug. 2018)

Hier hat es gestern geregnet, war auch nicht die Welt, dafür aber ganztägig durch..
Heute wird es wieder schöner, bzw. es ist schöner bei 21 Grad!

Ab morgen soll es wieder gut werden, mit um die 25 Grad.
Das reicht dicke und Abends kühlt es schön ab, damit man gut durchlüften kann.


----------



## Lion (26. Aug. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> im großen Teich fehlen nach 2 Wochen Krankhausaufthalt 25cm
> MfG Frank
> ]



hallo Frank,
2 Wochen Krankenhaus hört sich nicht gut an !
Eine gute und schnelle Genesung wünscht Léon


----------



## pyro (28. Aug. 2018)

Ich war heute abend noch etwas spazieren und kam an einem Naturteich vorbei. Den Teich kenne ich schon über ein Jahrzehnt und es war immer toll da dort... doch was sah ich heute??

Der Teich ist bis auf eine wenige qm grosse seichte Pfütze ausgetrocknet, Seerosen die im Teich wachsen liegen auf dem wasserlosen Boden und die Fische liegen tod herum oder verwesen in den letzten Litern Wasser der Pfütze. Das einzig sichtbare Leben waren einige __ Frösche die dort herumhüpften.

Ein echt unschöner Anblick...


----------



## Joachim (28. Aug. 2018)

Moin,

also wir haben z.B. den Dorfteich in Lausen bei Leipzig komplett trocken gefallen gesehen, der ist halt nur Regenwasser gespeist. Der Löschteich bei uns vorm Haus, teilbeschattet, hat vielleicht einen halben Meter zu wenig Wasser drin, kenn ich so die letzten 13 Jahre auch nicht.

Unser alter Schacht-Hofbrunnen ... da hat sich die Hof-Weide mittlerweile direkt bedient mit entsprechend abgesenkten Wasserstand auf ca. 1,5-2m unter Null, was etwa 1-1,5m zu niedriges Grundwasser bedeuten würde.

Es ist in teilen des Landes schon extrem - gerade im nördlichen Mitteldeutschland schaut es teils sehr schlimm aus und bis heute hatten wir auch nur homöopathische Regen-Dosen, die in keiner Weise wirksam waren, außer vielleicht den Staub  zu binden....


----------



## Lion (30. Aug. 2018)

30.08. 2 0 1 8.
Anscheinend ist die große Hitze-Periode überstanden und die Natur kann sich wieder regenerieren.
Durch den Berichten hier im Forum kann man schön erkennen, dass Teichbesitzer, die sich kontinuierlich um ihren
Teich kümmern und ein gutes Filter-System haben, auch so extrem Phasen gut überstehen. 
Gratulation an diese Teichbesitzer. 

In der freien Natur sieht es dann nicht immer so positiv aus, Gewässer kippen um, teilweise großes Fischsterben usw....
Wasser fehlt an allen Ecken, Ernte und auch andere Tiere sind gefährdet.

Somit komme ich dann zu der Überzeugung, dass ein angelegter Teich den Fischen nicht unbedingt
das bietet, was die freie Natur bieten kann, aber dann auch nicht die Nachteile der Probleme in den
freien Gewässer. 

Was denkt Ihr ?
unsere Koi und Co sind ja Zuchtfische, kennen nur unseren Teich,  vermissen sie die freie Natur ?
oder
hätten sie es besser in der freien Natur?

 Léon


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> oder
> hätten sie es besser in der freien Natur?


Wenn es eine Natur ohne Menschen geben würde .....
Gewiss


----------



## samorai (30. Aug. 2018)

Warum?
Alles erdenklich mögliche wird doch getan.
Sauerstoff Zufuhr, WW oder TWW.
Dazu kommt  noch Beschäftigung durch Strömung oder Futter Eintrag.

Manko ist Chemie und Übrbesatz.

Das ist dann“ die Hand Gottes“.

Die Filter habe ich bewusst mal weg gelassen.


Lion schrieb:


> Was denkt Ihr ?
> unsere Koi und Co sind ja Zuchtfische, kennen nur unseren Teich, vermissen sie die freie Natur ?



Tja, wenn sie genauso vergesslich  wie Katzen sind, dann wohl nicht.


----------



## center (31. Aug. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> unsere Koi und Co sind ja Zuchtfische, kennen nur unseren Teich,  vermissen sie die freie Natur ?
> oder
> hätten sie es besser in der freien Natur?
> 
> Léon



Mhm, welcher Koi kennt die freie Natur, dass er sie vermissen könnte?
Besser in der freien Natur? Da werden sie eher gefressen als im Teich.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Sep. 2018)

Tach Léon,

ich denke nicht, dass Koi ein "wildes Leben" vermissen, woher auch? 
Was man allerdings mit Sicherheit behaupten kann ist, dass sie sehr viel Platz brauchen.
Meine Koi zum Beispiel haben sich wie Bolle gefreut, wenn man das mal so behaupten darf, als sie den großen Teich erobern durften. 
Der Bewegungsdrang der Jungs ist doch recht hoch, ebenso das Bedürfnis zu gründeln. 
Das ist, glaube ich, dass was sie vermissen könnten, würde man ihnen es nicht gewähren.

Alles eine persönliche Ansicht


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Sep. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> 30.08. 2 0 1 8.
> 
> Was denkt Ihr ?
> unsere Koi und Co sind ja Zuchtfische, kennen nur unseren Teich,  vermissen sie die freie Natur ?
> ...



Hi, ich glaube nicht dass Fische was vermissen können. So differenzierte Gemütszustände werden sie wohl nicht haben. Aber Unwohlsein oder sowas wie zufriedene Gelassenheit könnte ich mir als "Grundgefühl" schon vorstellen. 

Das soll heißen, wenn wir den Fischen die Möglichkeit bieten Ihre Grundbedürfnisse wie Futter, richtige Temperatur, ein Lebensraum der dem natürlichen Vorkommen so weit wie möglich entspricht und darüber hinaus ermöglichen Ihr der Art entsprechendes Verhalten auszuleben, können wir dieses Wohlbefinden auch in einem Teich weitgehend erreichen.

Was Ida geschrieben hat kann ich nur bestätigen. Meinen Goldfischen hat man auch angesehen, dass sie nach den beengten Verhältnissen ind die ich sie gezwungen hatte, im größeren Teich richtig aufgeblüht sind.

Ob Sie es besser in der freien Natur hätten kann man ja nur aus unserer Perspektive fragen. Da gibt es aus meiner Sicht ein klares ja uder nein.
Als Beispiel nur mal zum Lebensraum:
Fische könnten in der Natur in einen Lebensraum geraten, in dem es es viele Feinde gibt, wenig Nahrung, Gewässer, die ab und zu austrocknen, durch natürliche Einfüsse verschmutzt werden usw. Dann würde es ihnen aus unserer Sicht schlechter gehen als in unserer Obhut.
Oder das Futter:
In der freien Natur müssen die Tiere das fressen, was sie finden um zu überleben / satt zu werden. Ob das immer schmeckt? Ob das immer ein Vergnügen ist wenn ein __ Pflanzenfresser überwiegend tierische Nahrung schluchen muss weil es gerade wenig Pflanzen gibt?  Wir wissen es nicht.
Im Teich bekommen sie Futter, daß für sie entwickelt wurde, auch damit es uns erfreut wenn sie es "gerne" fressen. Da verwöhnen wir sie ja gerne und denken dass es ihnen gut geht. Möglicherweise auch besser als in der freien Natur.

Bei jeder Haltung von Tieren sollten wir zum Ziel haben die entsprechenden Bedürfnisse nach underem besten Wissen zu erfüllen.
Das ist nicht immer einfach. Da denke ich an Hunde und Katzen, die mit Süßigkeiten oder sonstigen Leckerlies verwöhnt werden bis sie krank und neurotisch werden. 
Ein Fisch in einem Aquarium, in dem er zu wenig Struktur und Umweltreize und /oder passende Gesellschaft hat, beschränkt seine Lebensäußerung irgendwann auch nur auf fressen und sch... und schwimmt an der Scheibe rum um zu betteln. 
Das sollte nich unser Ziel sein. Kommt aber leider oft vor und dann geht es den Tieren meines Erachtens nicht gut.

Und da bin ich überzeugt, dass ich dieser Runde viele von euch die richtige Einstellung hierzu haben.


----------

